# Dry Liners Needed!!! UK ONLY!



## Act-On Recruitment (May 13, 2013)

hello fellow dry liners,

My names Simon and I've recently started up my own recruitment company that deals with Dry Liners and Ceiling fixers. I'm looking to scout new fixers to join my recruitment company, we are not a commercial agency so we do not rip you off!

if you are interested please email me your information to [email protected] or visit act-onrecruitment.co.uk for more information.

Thank you and ill look forward to hearing from you.

Simon

Act-On Recruitment


----------

